# Our First Gig is Tomorrow!



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

So my little blues trio is playing at a local bar tomorrow (Friday). We are far from ready, but that just means we improvise a little which is OK for blues I think. I really didn't want to have the lyrics on a music stand but I haven't had enough practice time to memorize 30 songs. It's my first gig in a bar in literally years! I'm a tad nervous but excited too.

Wish us luck.

BTW we still haven't chosen a name, maybe "Nameless Blues" :smile:

Matt


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

best of luck Matt........you're gonna have a great time!


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Best of luck to you man.

July is pretty packed up for me: playing the 11th, the 18th, probably the 25th, it's a busy summer so far.

Have fun on stage, it's the most important thing man!!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

enjoy yourself, relax, and have fun.

don't sweat the lyrics on the music stand. Just double check to make sure they are in order of the set list so you don't waste time looking for the next one.

you only have a couple of hours left to choose a name, just come up with something. Just remember, the name isn't as important as the band the name becomes associated with. I mean, wouldn't a name like the 'Beatles' be just a crappy name for a band?


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> BTW we still haven't chosen a name, maybe "Nameless Blues" :smile:
> 
> Matt


Nameless Blues is a good name I'd suggested No Name Blues Band... close enough

Best of luck...

Cd


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I second the vote for No Name Blues Band 

Best of luck to you brother!

Keep Rockin'
OSBM


----------

